# Anybody know anything about this course



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

http://peterborough.kijiji.ca/c-buy...STRATOCASTER-TELECASTER-ETC-W0QQAdIdZ95528808

I did a search on MGW guitarworks and can't find anything.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

saw that before........sure sounds interesting........you go first and let me know if it's legit......lol.........build a guitar in 3 days, amongst 20 others.......$1475...............Hmmmmn........nope


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> saw that before........sure sounds interesting........you go first and let me know if it's legit......lol.........build a guitar in 3 days, amongst 20 others.......$1475...............Hmmmmn........nope


$1475 you can buy just about anything I want. The last Tele body took 15 hrs plus finishing not including the neck.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

I see it states that you will be using high quality Fender parts,etc
Bodies and necks must be already built and finished.That is the only way it could be completed in 3 days.Pretty pricey for building a parts guitar


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

martyb1 said:


> I see it states that you will be using high quality Fender parts,etc
> Bodies and necks must be already built and finished.That is the only way it could be completed in 3 days.Pretty pricey for building a parts guitar


tough the same thing.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

There's one offered on Vancouver Island I'd take if I had nothing but money & time. 

3 to 1 student/teacher ratio, couses anywhere from 2 weeks to a full year.

www.luthiers-international.com

If I was 20 years old again, I'd get a student loan and take it in a heart beat.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> There's one offered on Vancouver Island I'd take if I had nothing but money & time.
> 
> 3 to 1 student/teacher ratio, couses anywhere from 2 weeks to a full year.
> 
> ...


I don't know how much I'd have been into that when I was 20. I was going to take a woodworking course in high school to make a guitar, but decided agianst it. 

But now?
If I had the money to take this course & also pay my expenses for everything else--I'd do it.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The one in the first link has been spamming the heck out of Kijiji lately. To the point where most of their ads have been flagged. That's about all I know about it.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Lee Valley in London used to run guitar making courses that cost approx $1000 . There would be information sessions, then cutting out the bodies and necks . I can't remember how long it took but there was also work to be done at home between classes. What I have heard is that the building was not terribly successful, not because of the instruction but because people did not complete the work that they were supposed to do between classes at home. They now have information classes for around $30 ( I believe) which covers tools that you will require, and covers the basic information that is needed to make a solid body guitar. As for this three day course, Who knows? I would guess that it's more like here is the material you need and instruction on what you need to do to complete a guitar. Unless of course they state that you will build a guitar in three days. As for the cost, Try taking a three day course that you have to pay for or attend a three day seminar and see what it costs you. I'm not trying defend anything, I'm just guessing.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

martyb1 said:


> I see it states that you will be using high quality Fender parts,etc
> Bodies and necks must be already built and finished.That is the only way it could be completed in 3 days.Pretty pricey for building a parts guitar


I can build a tele from scratch (including finishing, fretwork and setup) in 15 hours... but I wouldnt want to try and teach that to a class of newbies! 

AJC


----------



## bass_snake (Dec 31, 2008)

I might be taking the course in Lindsay. I really wanna have a career in being a Luthier. Not just learning how to assemble a guitar but also knowing how to build the body and neck.

Fred


----------

